# OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [RELEASED]



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Guys,

due the last months we worked on a new orchestral library, specialized on all the playable athmospheric and flicker stuff 
We recorded a huge amount of trills and trems in different styles and many other articulations. One of the major part of the Symphonic Sphere library is the TRILLS ORCHESTRATOR.

This is just a first look, hope you enjoy the video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3V7n2uNJQ8

New Articulations Chart:
http://orchestraltools.com/downloads/SSP_ArticulationsChart.pdf

New Video - SYMPHONIC SPHERE Harp:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v41YJZxrCSU

All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## camgoold (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

Well done Hendrik, sounds great. :D 
Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## dannthr (Nov 18, 2011)

Killer sneak peek!


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

fantastic Hendrik - good to see you focusing on areas not yet covered by the major libraries.
Any plans to do repetitions at different bpms/8ths/16ths? I know VSL covered this years ago but would nice to see a new take on it.
Also repeated intervals Philip Glass stye.

Ian


----------



## Hannesdm (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds great!


----------



## Justus (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

Very cool, Hendrik!
Looking forward to some more (unusual/avantgarde/comedy?) stuff!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

Very interesting! Waiting for more.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

Love it,

Looking foward to hearing more! o-[][]-o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, agree with Ian - it's terrific to see someone attempt some new ground! Great to see effects which are skewed away from horror.

Looking forward to hearing more. BTW, you mentioned another OSR update - will this use Time Machine Pro from K5?


----------



## dog1978 (Nov 18, 2011)

Can't wait to test it for recording.de


----------



## MCS (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

:shock: o/~ Great!


----------



## rannar (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice Hendrik, looks brilliantly useful this tool!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2011)

Srsly, this is killer


----------



## MaestroRage (Nov 18, 2011)

people need to stop making my wallet lighter. Fantastic tool


----------



## bluejay (Nov 18, 2011)

Really excellent! Wish I'd had it for my current score (which uses OSR a lot!)


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

Thank you so much for all the positive feedback...

@ noiseboyuk: Yes, there are so much horror-artics out there and I missed these playable, tonal texture-effects of an orchestra. BTW Yes, the OSR 2.1 update will include new patches for the new K5 TimeMachine pro - there will be more infos soon...

@Ian Livingstone: I don´t work so much with the VSL repetitions. Many libraries has so much round-robins today. Another thing are these double- and triple tongue. For strings (OSR2) we´ve done the measured short tremolos to simulate this effect. Symphonic Sphere will have 4 + 2 (loose) round robins on staccatos. 
Repeated intervals are great. We will see what the future brings )


----------



## mech289 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

Hendrik, Any idea on the release date? Thanks, Joseph


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

Incredible first look Hendrik! Cant wait for more info.




Ryan


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

absolute killer ...

Hendrik , that's terrific !


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

Hendrik,you are a genius.Keep making great libraries.


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 18, 2011)

Indeed - way to see the holes and fill them! Can't wait to get this!


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Fri Nov 18 said:


> @Ian Livingstone: I don´t work so much with the VSL repetitions. Many libraries has so much round-robins today. Another thing are these double- and triple tongue. For strings (OSR2) we´ve done the measured short tremolos to simulate this effect. Symphonic Sphere will have 4 + 2 (loose) round robins on staccatos.
> Repeated intervals are great. We will see what the future brings )



totally understood Hendrik although for me there's still something magical about "real" repetitions - it's kinda like comparing a 2bar recording of a live drummer playing 8ths on a hihat - no way any amount of programmed round robins, tweaking velocities and groove quantise can get close to the realism of the real thing. It's subtle though I know.

ZeroG Spiritoso live solo cello phrases has a killer patch with 8ths/16hs performances.


----------



## Ed (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*



Ian Livingstone @ Fri Nov 18 said:


> ZeroG Spiritoso live solo cello phrases has a killer patch with 8ths/16hs performances.



Speaking of which I really wish he had recorded more of THAT kind of thing rather than lots of different phrases. That one patch is really cool. Ah well.


----------



## jtenney (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow. Can't wait to hear more!

later,
John


----------



## Steve Martin (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

Hi Hendrik,

greetings from down under! I have watched the video and this is amazing!

I will really look forward to hearing and seeing more about this library.

I wish you heaps of success with this new addition to your products.


best as always,


Steve :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Fri Nov 18 said:


> @ noiseboyuk: Yes, there are so much horror-artics out there and I missed these playable, tonal texture-effects of an orchestra. BTW Yes, the OSR 2.1 update will include new patches for the new K5 TimeMachine pro - there will be more infos soon...



Forgot to say - thanks for this, Hendrik! This is terrific news, your excellent library must really fly now NI have sorted the time stretching.

And I also just realised that OSR is a Kontakt Library, which means I could use K5 Player for both OSR and LASS 2.0... perfect!


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

Very useful tool to have. :D Waiting for release date and prices, hopefully soon.


----------



## adg21 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

This looks really great!

I've been wanting a lib like this for ages.

Will this be a before or after xmas release?


----------



## synthnut (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*

Hi Hendrik , 
This program really fills a niche that has been needed all along .....It sounds wonderful so far ....Good Luck with the rest of the project ......I'm sure it will be a hit !!.....Jim


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Full artic list added!]*

Thanks again for all the kind response...
There are many things and articulations, which are possible to archive with a real orchestra but don´t work in a mock-up. The only thing I do, is to find a solution to make the "orchestrate on the machines" more flixible and liquid.

I´ve made a pdf with all the articulations, you´ll find in Symphonic Sphere.
Hope that will give you more insight...

http://orchestraltools.com/downloads/SSP_ArticulationsChart.pdf

All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Full artic list added!]*

Excellent,

Looks like all useful stuff!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Full artic list added!]*

Hey guys,
here is a new video about the the SYMPHONIC SPHERE Harp.
For our concert harp, we´ve recorded every single string in their sharp, flat and normal position. With the new pedal-control, you´ve control over scales you wanna play.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v41YJZxrCSU


The audio-compression on YouTube isn´t the best...
Here is the harp-demo as a mp3-export: 
http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/ssp_harp_demo.mp3

The harp in the video is dry - there is no reverb added.

All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere"*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Fri Nov 18 said:


> ... For strings (OSR2) we´ve done the measured short tremolos to simulate this effect. Symphonic Sphere will have 4 + 2 (loose) round robins on staccatos.
> Repeated intervals are great. We will see what the future brings )



What a great idea  o-[][]-o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 24, 2011)

Hendrik - WOW. That harp is amazing, looks like a brilliant new approach. Genuinely new ground as far as I'm aware anyway.

One possible request - I love the harp beds, but often the problem with this sort of patch is you can't get out of it in a musical way. By the sounds of things, you've recorded enough stuff to make it possible though - as well as triggering the beds in the chosen key, could you add a keyswitch that would play a correct single key and glissandi type, which would play as the sustained bed fades out underneath, providing (hopefully) a neat ending?

Sphere is looking like a genuinely unique and very cleverly designed product, congrats Hendrik.


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [New Video added 11/24]*

Really lovely harp....

I am really looking forward to this library.

Bravo!!!!


----------



## synthnut (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [New Video added 11/24]*

Hi Hendrik , 
This program is getting deeper and deeper, and going places where other programs have never been .....So original !!.....Keep em coming !!.....Jim


----------



## Belosound (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [New Video added 11/24]*

:shock: :shock: Good Job +10


----------



## sbkp (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you for sampling all the strings and pedals! I love it when someone samples something I was fearing I'd have to do myself


----------



## sbkp (Nov 24, 2011)

My next dream for a harp VI is if you change a pedal while notes are ringing, the ringing notes change.


----------



## adg21 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [New Video added 11/24]*

I didn't know the release date, and price, and pre-order price was already on the website

http://www.orchestraltools.com/


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 2, 2011)

what an incredible price for such an incredible tool. Insta-buy.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [New Video added 11/24]*

This looks great!

I am a little concerned however with the notes in the harp's video at 0:27 and 0:39 suddenly disappearing before the tail had a chance to naturally decay...?

When will the pre-order price expire?

thanks!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [New Video added 11/24]*



Patrick de Caumette @ Sat Dec 03 said:


> This looks great!
> 
> I am a little concerned however with the notes in the harp's video at 0:27 and 0:39 suddenly disappearing before the tail had a chance to naturally decay...?
> 
> ...



These are good questions - I raised the release trigger question in a different context. It's something I'm pretty sensitive too - if a sample doesn't end naturally or gets automatically cut off in some way, I use a different sample.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [New Video added 11/24]*

Really excited about this library. It's been really difficult to do Debussy type stuff with sample libraries. But this brings us one strep closer.

I would really like to have the WW tremolos seperate for each instrument, if that's ever possible in the future. And this harp should make it in the template right away.

I really like your approach Hendrik ! o=<


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [New Video added 11/24]*

You Guys are too fast 
I´ve restructed our website for our second product. That was a bit complicated without going offline and I needed more time....

But now we´re ready and I´m very happy to announce that *we started the pre-order for our second orchestral library flagship: SYMPHONIC SPHERE.*
Symphonic Sphere has more than 29GB of compressed finest samples, played by the Belarus Philharmonic Orchestra in the same scoring-stage where OSR was recorded.
If you´re using OSR2 and like the smooth lush string sound, you´ll like the seperate string-sections of SSP as well. We had a 18 violins section, 10 violas, 8 celli and 6 basses. Beside the basic patches like staccs, sustains xfade, pizzicato and tremolo, we´ve sampled many articulations you can´t find in any other orchestral library e.g. the TRILLS ORCHESTRATOR with its huge collection of trills (up to 5th trills!!), harmonic trills, pizzicato tremolo on a single note or the sweeps (trills or trems in long or short), which are known from many soundtracks like the LOST stuff e.g.

There are more than 80 different patches in this package including strings, a woodwind ensemble, orchestral percussion with cymbal rolls, grancassa, chimes, tamtam and a symphonic harp with real PEDAL CONTROL. All strings are sampled in all 3 pitches/positions...

SYMPHONIC SPHERE will be running on the free Kontakt Player. So you don´t have to buy Kontakt to run SSP.

Release:
December 19.

Pricing:
399.- $ (non EU customers will save the included 19% VAT: 335,29 $)

Pre-order special:
299.-$ until release (non EU customers: 251,26 $)

Where?:
http://www.orchestraltools.com

All the best,

Hendrik


@Guy & Patrick: I will answer your question in another post with an audio-example...


----------



## EwigWanderer (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*

Great Hendrik..great! o-[][]-o 
I pre ordered OSR when it came and I will do the same with this one


----------



## Frédéric P (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*

I just pre-ordered OSR... Waiting for the 19th!!


----------



## adg21 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*

My burning question is, are you able to play continuous fluid changes between intervals in the trills, without gaps? It may just be the way you demonstrated it, but I didn't hear any shifting between different intervals without break. It was more like 2 notes, break, 2 notes. Or chord, break, followed by another chord. Is it possible for those changes to be continuous?

Thanks


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*



adg21 @ Sat Dec 03 said:


> My burning question is, are you able to play continuous fluid changes between intervals in the trills, without gaps? It may just be the way you demonstrated it, but I didn't hear any shifting between different intervals without break. It was more like 2 notes, break, 2 notes. Or chord, break, followed by another chord. Is it possible for those changes to be continuous?
> 
> Thanks



It looks like the way you play is to first hold the root, then play the other notes above. So I guess you'd just have to be quick... the release sounds ok on these I think, but I'd probably put a verb tail on it.

Speaking of releases, saw your note thanks Hendrik, looking forward to it.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Ed (Dec 3, 2011)

From the description I really think the demos so far hasn't shown us most of what ths library has or can do!!

I must hear more!!! But it sounds very interesting! You also captured my interested by saying the magic word "lost"


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*



> I am a little concerned however with the notes in the harp's video at 0:27 and 0:39 suddenly disappearing before the tail had a chance to naturally decay...?



I used the sustain-pedal to sustain or to damp the strings. We´ve recorded special release samples to simulate the damping-effect. You´ve control over the volume of these release-samples. In the video, the releases are a bit too silent and normaly it is nearly impossible to damp off all the strings on a real harp in such a short time :lol:

I´ve played this short passage again in two different ways:

1. All the strings ring out without any damping...
2. with damping before the last chord will be played, but the releases are a bit louder.

[mp3]http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/harp_release.mp3[/mp3]





> My burning question is, are you able to play continuous fluid changes between intervals in the trills, without gaps?



You´ve to roll off the chord or the single trill with its start and target-tone.
I play this kind of patch with the sustain-pedal to make the transitions softer.


All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*

Thanks for the clarification.
It sounds good now...

Will probably pre-order!


----------



## adg21 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*

Makes sense using the sustain like that. Thanks


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 13, 2011)

Pre-Ordered. What counts to me besides the geat quality of OSR is the fact that Hendrik actually listens to feature suggestions and ways of improvement. Not only he listens, he also gets them done! Kudos to that!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Hendrik - will you be doing any more videos before the end of preorder? I see a lot of people are saying "sounds great but want to hear more"!

I'd love to here flageolet glissandi. Also thanks for the release example you posted which sounds great - I'm still a little worried about many of the other patches though (on the main demo video, the sustain patch at 4'20, and the ponticello trills and pizzicato trills which follow - also the harp glissandi beds). Thanks!


----------



## Udo (Dec 13, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Dec 14 said:


> Hi Hendrik - will you be doing any more videos before the end of preorder? I see a lot of people are saying "sounds great but want to hear more"!
> 
> I'd love to here flageolet glissandi. Also thanks for the release example you posted which sounds great - I'm still a little worried about many of the other patches though (on the main demo video, the sustain patch at 4'20, and the ponticello trills and pizzicato trills which follow - also the harp glissandi beds). Thanks!


+1
You promised some more demos in the main/last video.


----------



## cacophonix (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*

Hello Hendrik,

Just a question about the harp glissandi: are they tempo-locked? If not, will they be in a future update?
Same question about the longs and short sweeps.

TIA,

Alex.


----------



## Ed (Dec 16, 2011)

Come on man! Demos will help sell your product!!! :D


----------



## Udo (Dec 16, 2011)

Ed @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> Come on man! Demos will help sell your product!!! :D


Hendrik has been busy looking at brochures for cheap Chinese instruments, according his post in another thread. I reminded him there to concentrate on providing more demos instead.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*

Ha,ha Udo!
That´s unbelievable. A violin with bow and case for 35 euros!
But the post has been deleted...

Back to your request.
We´re very close to the release (monday) and we´ve many things to do - much stress...

Musical demos will follow after the pre-order. But you all can post what you want to see in a short video-demo and I will try to do this before the pre-order ends...
All artics of SSP are listed in a pdf on our website: orchestraltools.com

That´s my offer for you. Is that fair?

So let me know...

All the best,

Hendrik


@cacophonix: No, they are not tempo-locked.
But I can think about it in an update....


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Hendrik! To repost:

I'd love to here flageolet glissandi.

I'm not sure if it is one for a demo or just a written reply, but it's the releases that still concern me - the example you posted sounds great, but some of the other patches don't seem to have any releases at all. The examples I gave were - (on the main demo video) the sustain patch at 4'20, and the ponticello trills and pizzicato trills which follow, and also the harp glissandi beds.


----------



## eschroder (Dec 17, 2011)

id love to hear the ww and just how everything blends in a piece. I love love love OSR so I am confident in what you produce, I just think a demo or 2 can help push some of us over the edge =]

Or extend the pre-order a few days! =]


----------



## PasiP (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*

I'm very interested in this thing and I would love to hear all the patches. 

Any thoughts on adding timpani to the package in the future updates? :wink:


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*

@eschroder: Demo-compositions will follow after the pre-order. But we will do demos for sure!

@noiseboyuk:
Not every patch in SSP uses release-samples.
Trills Orchestrator has releases, the harp has releases. 
The flageolet glisses or the mentioned harp-beds not. That´s depending on the patches and instruments...

@PasiP: I don´t know if that matches the concept of Symphonic Sphere.
We´ve done many "atmospheric" percussion-stuff like cymbals, chimes, tamtam rolls etc.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order started!]*

Here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tM5IizkSkE


All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## adg21 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order ends today!]*

Hang on, has the pre-order ended yet? If it's today, what time GMT? Thanks


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you Hendrik - sounds like a great package. Shame about the missing release samples, perhaps one for a future upgrade?


----------



## Udo (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order ends today!]*

It has just been released.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll let you know what I reckon in about 8 hours 
when I've downloaded it


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: OrchestralTools announces "Symphonic Sphere" [Pre-Order ends today!]*

Hey Guys,

SYMPHONIC SPHERE is released!!!

We are all so happy to see how this product reached the final version after so many months, weeks and days of work in its release today.
Every pre-order customer got his personal serial-nr and download-link during the day and now Symphonic Sphere is available via direct download for everyone in our webshop.

Symphonic Sphere is our second product.
Only the success of Orchestral String Runs made this library possible.
A big thank you to all OSR users and all new Symphonic Sphere customers! Your support helps us making our dreams of innovative new concepts of sampling come true.


All the best wishes,

Hendrik and Team


----------



## re-peat (Dec 20, 2011)

Truly superb library, Hendrik. Beautifully recorded, very well thought-out, and offering an inspiring pallette of delicate sounds and textures many of which were previously unavailable. Very, very, very happy with it. Going through its patches earlier today was like hopping from one pleasant sursprise to another, with not a hint of disappointment along the way. (I’m also most impressed with the sound of the standard strings articulations, by the way.)

Okay, so maybe the woodwind ensembles could do with an extra octave or two (a low woodwind section of the same quality as the higher one that’s included, would make a great addition) and perhaps some of the percussion instruments (vibraphone, cymbals) could benefit from single hits as well (instead of just the dynamic and/or gliss articulations), but other than these two miniscule details — which, if never addressed, is still completely fine by me — there really is nothing to pick on here, in my opinion. Wonderful package. Thank you. 

My very best wishes for the new year to you and the entire OrchestralTools team. Already looking forward to whatever you decide to do next!

_


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad to hear you dig it!

Downloading right now... =o


----------



## handz (Dec 20, 2011)

Noce news only it is a shame you did not had more demos before pre-order ended I believe many people including me would buy the lib if there were more demos aviable.


----------



## adg21 (Dec 20, 2011)

handz @ Tue Dec 20 said:


> Noce news only it is a shame you did not had more demos before pre-order ended I believe many people including me would buy the lib if there were more demos aviable.



I agree, I might also have bought it given a bit more to chew on. But I'm glad it sounds great, as I still might get it later next year. It was a close shave. With the part 2 of the patch run-through released just hours before the pre-order ended (which many people may have missed), and no demos, I just wish there had been an introductory price, especially at the time of so many sales and other introductory prices.


----------



## mech289 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am another who missed the preorder offer waiting for some last minute demos. I guess I will pick it up another time.


----------



## KMuzzey (Dec 20, 2011)

It really does sound fantastic. I think the place where it really shines is in the light, shimmery, fluttery-type string sounds. And that harp is amazing. The pre-order price for those in the U.S. came out to $250 and it was definitely $$ well spent.

Kerry


----------



## playz123 (Dec 20, 2011)

adg21 @ Tue Dec 20 said:


> handz @ Tue Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Noce news only it is a shame you did not had more demos before pre-order ended I believe many people including me would buy the lib if there were more demos aviable.
> ...



+1
I too was 'sitting on the fence' about this, but felt that I didn't have enough information to make an informed decision, so decided to just let the deadline go past. Nice to read that others are impressed by the library, but to be honest, I still don't know if I 'need' it. Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## suomynona (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes I too just missed the preorder price as I was waiting for more demos. Might have been a good idea to extend the preorder price to christmas day or the end of Dec cause I'm sure you'd get a lot more orders?!? Now I'll have to wait till is on sale.

Or how about a similar discount for people who have already purchased Orchestral String Runs? Your website has a coupon code system installed...

All the best.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking forward to the first user demos.


----------



## synthnut (Dec 20, 2011)

I have posted about this same situation of developers not giving enough examples to better show the products capabilities , and then to add insult to injury , they have a small time window in which to purchase the product at the introductory price ...... I'm not sure how this stategy works for them ..... As for me the purchaser , I usually end up not buying the product , and move onto another product that has more examples, and the developer gives me more time to purchase it ..... Jim


----------



## synthnut (Dec 20, 2011)

I have posted about this same situation of developers not giving enough examples to better show the products capabilities , and then to add insult to injury , they have a small time window in which to purchase the product at the introductory price ...... I'm not sure how this stategy works for them ..... As for me the purchaser , I usually end up not buying the product , and move onto another product that has more examples, and the developer gives me more time to purchase it ..... Jim


----------



## eschroder (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, this one was tricky. OSR had plenty of demos so it turned out to be a no brainer. I would have liked a few demos on this one though. Main reason I didn't pre-order was due to the recently announced Adagio having those fancy string trills =]


----------



## Udo (Dec 20, 2011)

eschroder @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Yeah, this one was tricky. OSR had plenty of demos so it turned out to be a no brainer. I would have liked a few demos on this one though. Main reason I didn't pre-order was due to the recently announced Adagio having those fancy string trills =]


You should have followed Mr Adagio Strings' (Troels') example, he pre-ordered Symphonic Sphere ..... :wink:


----------



## suomynona (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah just doesn't make good business sense to me. It is highly unlikely that anyone who's been following the pre-release will be happy to suddenly pay $100 more a few days later just because demos are made available. For some reason I falsely assumed the introductory price would continue past the 19th after the forthcoming demos were released. It's a difficult time of year financially for many and people tend to like to make informed decisions. I think changing the price on the 19th, a few days before Christmas was not a good decision.

As is quite evident from the last few posts I think it's worth Hendrik's time considering to extend the introductory price, at least for current Orchestral String Runs customers.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally went through all the patches.
Excellent stuff!
Very happy about the harp's potential, which is what really got me to pre-order.
I love the configuration, allowing to think like a harpist.
Much better than the competition IMHO.
Now, if it could include more round robin on each dynamic layer, and a way to control the accumulated releases when releasing the sustain pedal, I'd be happier still...

Very cool articulations for strings (pizz are very nice sounding too)
Wish there had been a larger palette of woodwind articulations, and maybe less percussion, which has some good patches too...

I too would have loved a vibraphone single hits...

Congrats, this is a great collection, at a very cool price, with the potential to even get better!


----------



## eschroder (Dec 20, 2011)

An extension of the introductory offer seems like a great idea to me :D


----------



## suomynona (Dec 20, 2011)

eschroder @ Tue Dec 20 said:


> An extension of the introductory offer seems like a great idea to me :D



Maybe send him an email asking him to consider. Worth a try. Customer feedback can be beneficial to both the developer and the customer!


----------



## eschroder (Dec 20, 2011)

I shall do that!


----------



## audiot (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry, guys, stop whining. Your suggestion of prolonging the introductory offer would send the wrong signal and, moreover, would pervert the concept of "pre-order" - get a bonus for taking a risk, i.e. being rewarded for maybe buying a pig in a poke.
Don`t get me wrong, I grant you the library by heart - but now for the full price. Fortune favors the brave.


----------



## eschroder (Dec 21, 2011)

Pervert the concept? Ehhh, I guess. Its more about the principal of making the buyer feel confident. Should there be a risk in a pre-order? No, I don't think so.

Like I said earlier, when OSR was released we were given plenty of demos both naked and in the context of a piece. All I'm saying is it would have been nice to have the same. Theres no whining here!


----------



## adg21 (Dec 21, 2011)

audiot @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Sorry, guys, stop whining. Your suggestion of prolonging the introductory offer would send the wrong signal and, moreover, would pervert the concept of "pre-order" - get a bonus for taking a risk, i.e. being rewarded for maybe buying a pig in a poke.
> Don`t get me wrong, I grant you the library by heart - but now for the full price. Fortune favors the brave.



Really? If just 4 days before xmas, with no demos yet, and only hours to see the run-through part 2, at this time of year, in these financial times, he reconsidered and allowed others a second chance to buy it between now and xmas or the 31st? I'm amazed.


----------



## suomynona (Dec 21, 2011)

audiot @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Sorry, guys, stop whining. Your suggestion of prolonging the introductory offer would send the wrong signal and, moreover, would pervert the concept of "pre-order" - get a bonus for taking a risk, i.e. being rewarded for maybe buying a pig in a poke.
> Don`t get me wrong, I grant you the library by heart - but now for the full price. Fortune favors the brave.



Fail to see how your post is helpful to the situation. Can't see any whining here. It's important for developers to take on board the views of the customers. All that has been suggested is that the introductory price may have ended too soon for some customers to make a decision. These now may be "lost" customers. Myself included. 

10 copies sold at $250 is better than none at $335.

Once again not whining, simply informing a developer that it could be worth considering extending the intro price until christmas and/or offering the discount to existing customers as a loyalty thing. I'm sure Hendrik can decide what to do with this feedback.

It's quite apparent he may lose some sales if he doesn't and that's a shame for both him and the customers.


----------



## adg21 (Dec 21, 2011)

suomynona @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> 10 copies sold at $250 is better than none at $399.


it is actually a $100 difference by the way (one of your figures has VAT and the other without)


----------



## suomynona (Dec 21, 2011)

adg21 @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> suomynona @ Wed Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > 10 copies sold at $250 is better than none at $399.
> ...



Ah yes you're correct. Still the point is the same regardless!


----------



## suomynona (Dec 21, 2011)

audiot @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Sorry, guys, stop whining. Your suggestion of prolonging the introductory offer would send the wrong signal and, moreover, would pervert the concept of "pre-order" - get a bonus for taking a risk, i.e. being rewarded for maybe buying a pig in a poke.
> Don`t get me wrong, I grant you the library by heart - but now for the full price. Fortune favors the brave.



Also there would not need to be any perversion of the pre-order concept... as if that matters. Hendrik would simply need to state that due to not being able to release demos in time and/or due to customer demand he is extending the introductory price. Or he could simply just offer the discount to existing customers as a loyalty discount. Pretty standard stuff and not perverse in any way shape or form!

Once again I'm sure Hendrik values customer feedback and will decide what he wants to do with it.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 21, 2011)

suomynona @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Or he could simply just offer the discount to existing customers as a loyalty discount.



I was really slow to wake up to the fact that there is a significant overlap between OSR and Sphere - the sustain patches, so in retrospect a small discount for OSR owners seems appropriate actually.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 21, 2011)

First of all, thank you to all SSP users for their great feedback...

About the demo-thing I have to say that you´re absolutely right. Normaly a demo must be available before the pre-order ends. This is not my strategy to maximize any profit or something else. But during the last weeks I decided to invest more time into a nearly bug-free library which works without problems. 
For me that´s the most important thing. 

On the other side, I´ve made several videos which shows many features and the sound of Symphonic Sphere. We´ve uploaded a complete instrument and patch-list. 
The website has a specialized product-page with info about the new library.
And we had this fair offer with 100$ off. A pre-order special should not be risky but you must have more trust into that product because no customer tryed it before.
That´s the sense of a pre-order and that´s a kind of deal you´ve with the developer.
With SSP we had nearly the same value of pre-orders like with OSR last year - but I don´t have enough expirience in that business to rate that.
Of course it is great to hear that there are more interested composers and we don´t want to make any of you unhappy with this demo-thing.

I had a chat with Manfred (my company partner) and we decided to do a special during the NAMM show especialy for Symphonic Sphere in January 2012. We did not plan that, because SSP is freshly released.
The special-discount will be between the normal price and the pre-order price because a real pre-oder must be honored...
Why during the NAMM show?

1. We´ll have a booth at the LA NAMM show (Hall E, Nr. 1202) and you´ll have the possibility to try out SYMPHONIC SPHERE live. And it would be a great pleasure to meet you there!

2. Until the NAMM show starts, several demos will be available on our website...

3. I think that´s a fair compromise. What do you think?


Thanks again for all the feedback. That´s really important for us.


All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## autopilot (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Hendrik - 

I pre-ordered - I bought based on finding OSR so useful - and like OSR, Sphere complements my other libraries really nicely. This library doesn't try to do everything, but so far what it is doing is really, really nice and well done. 

There'll be improvements (no doubt some minor bugs will turn up) but this is a solid library - the interval tremolos are great, the percussion is damn useful (and had a good workout today) and I look forward to diving into the harp when I get time.

What I like most is that this library is like the opposite to all those darker textures - it adds some light and air. Nice work.


----------



## re-peat (Dec 21, 2011)

synthnut @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> (...) developers not giving enough examples to better show the products capabilities , and then to add insult to injury , they have a small time window in which to purchase the product at the introductory price (...)





noiseboyuk @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> I was really slow to wake up to the fact that there is a significant overlap between OSR and Sphere - the sustain patches, so in retrospect a small discount for OSR owners seems appropriate actually.





noiseboyuk @ Sat Dec 17 said:


> (...) but it's the releases that still concern me - the example you posted sounds great, but some of the other patches don't seem to have any releases at all. The examples I gave were - (on the main demo video) the sustain patch at 4'20, and the ponticello trills and pizzicato trills which follow, and also the harp glissandi beds.





suomynona @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Hendrik would simply need to state that due to not being able to release demos in time and/or due to customer demand he is extending the introductory price. Or he could simply just offer the discount to existing customers as a loyalty discount. Pretty standard stuff and not perverse in any way shape or form!.



Is it overexposure to reality tv? Or perhaps the debilitating effects that social network sites appear to have on people? Or maybe there’s some weird brain-decapacitating disease roaming our globe, affecting mostly sample library buyers? I don’t know, but something’s rotten here, that’s for sure. A worrying and fast growing number of V.I. members, it seems to me, are no longer bothered maintaining even the slightest semblance of intelligence, decency, pride and self-respect in public. No, one after the other, out come all these pathetic and annoying nobody’s, intent on sharing their utterly narrow-minded, stupid and avaricious self with the rest of us.

Insulted and injured, heh? Diddums. _Give us more demos or we'll feel insulted. And make it a really, really loooong pre-order timeframe too, or we'll feel injured as well ... And we demand a discount because we believe we've spotted some overlap between this and your previous library. And you better listen to us when we’re telling you how to run your business._
The blatantly shameless, idiotic and greedy arrogance of it. Unbelievable. And they call it _“pretty standard stuff”_, _“not perverse in any way, shape or form.”_ Excuse me? I haven’t read anything quite as disgustingly perverse as this thread in a long time.

Besides, most of you ‘injured and insulted’ whiners don’t want more demos to be able to make up your tiny, insecure and indecisive minds about a new product anyway. I doubt even a dozen demos would be enough for that. (Considering the fact that the two excellent Sphere videos, which were released several weeks ago, contain everything that a normally intelligent person needs to be able to determine whether the product would be a sensible purchase or not.)
No, the only reason you lot want more demos, it seems to me, is so you can dissect and pick ‘em to shreds, like pedantic, creepy little vultures who have nothing better to do, until you have found something that you can rant and whine about in endless, excrutiatingly tedious threads. Complaining about the tiniest little details, or about the price, or the attitude of the developer, or too much of this, or too little of that … Page after page after bloody tiresome page … Like the inescapable Mr. Rowland, who this time thinks it’s a shame (!) — and, please, read the following slowly and carefully to really let it sink in — that the harp glissandi beds and pizzicati trills of Symphonic Sphere _have no release samples_. Can you believe it?? No release samples for the harp glissandi beds. Hendrik presents a new library containing a wealth of truly new and wonderful sounds, textures and articulations, many of them hitherto unavailable in sampled format, and then that [noun, British slang, slightly offensive term] considers it 'a shame' that there are no release samples in the harp glissandi beds ... And having _“slowly woken up to the fact that there is some significant overlap”_ between Sphere and OSR, he now feels OSR-owners are entitled to a discount as well of course. He feels it’s _appropriate_. 

I think it’s sick. I really do. 

_


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice!

For the record - I was perfectly happy with the demos which Hendrik worked hard to pull out of the hat at the 11th hour, was grateful and said so, I haven't complained about pre-order policy and yes since there's a library overlap there might be a good case for a small discount for OSR owners.

That's sick?

Have a lie down, Peat. Also suggest you direct any more personal insults to those of us who offend you by PM, and not in a commercial announcements thread.

In the meantime, thanks for the post Hendrik - yup, seems more than fair to me!


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 21, 2011)

Really Happy to hear about the NAMM special pricing. I was having non-buyers remorse after reading all the feedback here. I didn't purchase during the preorder because I wasn't sure it was something I could use right now. After hearing the feedback about SS I think I have to have it.


----------



## suomynona (Dec 21, 2011)

re-peat @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> synthnut @ Wed Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > (...) developers not giving enough examples to better show the products capabilities , and then to add insult to injury , they have a small time window in which to purchase the product at the introductory price (...)
> ...



Can't believe you actually took the time to write all that. So much drama - I think you've been watching too much daytime TV.  Not sure what help you were trying to add to the situation. It's obvious there was some confusion regarding availability of demos and the introductory price ending for some customers, myself included. This is not complaining, not whining, it is a fact.

Developers offer discounts to existing customers and also extend deals due to popular demand all the time. I fail to see the issue?

Anyway I'm sure Hendrik appreciates the feedback and has indicated this which makes your point or lack thereof completely pointless.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 21, 2011)

While obviously Piet's post is way over the top, I do agree with his basic point that this forum is a place where people nitpick good libraries to death.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 21, 2011)

i think like Piet said it's a great library and to me a marvelous idea. thanks Hendrik.


----------



## suomynona (Dec 21, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> While obviously Piet's post is way over the top, I do agree with his basic point that this forum is a place where people nitpick good libraries to death.



Definitely over the top and completely unnecessary.

It's quite normal for humans to nitpick and analyze, even over analyze something especially when they are passionate about the subject. I don't think discussion is ever a bad thing unless untruths are deliberately being told to harm sales. Every Developer has the right to choose what they do with the feedback.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 21, 2011)

suomynona @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Wed Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > While obviously Piet's post is way over the top, I do agree with his basic point that this forum is a place where people nitpick good libraries to death.
> ...



I partly disagree. It is perhaps quite normal for students at a music school to dissect and nitpick to the degree that goes on here. It is not, in my experience, quite normal among those who are out in the real world. While I do not agree with the characterization of it being "sick" I would say it is counterproductive.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 21, 2011)

Just picked up OSR the other day. For some reason it wont show in NI service centre. Havnt had the time but will figure it out tomorrow...

I really wanted to purchase smphonic sphere - sounds really great but needed to save up for a lot of other pending purchases! 

Looking forward to Adagio Violins from 8Dio and still havnt made up my mind between Cinebrass and Hollywood Strings.....oh...i need to get Albion too!!

Hendrik, your libraries really fill the gap and I hope you will continue in that direction!


Tanuj.


----------



## suomynona (Dec 21, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> suomynona @ Wed Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > EastWest Lurker @ Wed Dec 21 said:
> ...



I think you proved my point. You are now "nitpicking" on whether it is okay for people in the real world (whatever that is!) or only students to "nitpick". See it's human nature. We could continue to disagree and analyze further but it's off topic and I think we should move on.


----------



## Pochflyboy (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Hendrick for the info regarding NAMM. I too missed the deadline for the pre-order not due to a lack of demos but mostly because I pre-ordered OSR and I found it really poor at first. However, after the update I now use it regularly as I have always loved the tone. I look forward to trying out SSP at NAMM

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Udo (Dec 21, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> ..... there is a significant overlap between OSR and Sphere - the sustain patches, so in retrospect a small discount for OSR owners seems appropriate actually.


The main reason for the sustains in OSR and Sphere is to help blending with other libraries, so the duplication is there for a good reason. It's certainly not "a significant overlap" or "filler" material.

BTW, after the release of the last demos and additional info, coupled with the known quality of OSR, I had no hesitation in ordering Sphere. There was more for the release of OSR, but that was Hendrik's first product.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 21, 2011)

Now that I had a chance to work with the harp a little more, I'd say that it definitely needs more round robins for each velocity layer.
There are none right now, so the same note gets repeated over and over at each velocity layer.
I already mentioned the sustain pedal issue, when all releases accumulate and sound all at once when the sustain pedal is finally let go of...

For now, i still think that the ability to tune the harp using pedals in a graphic display is a great idea (even though you may get confused when you look at the piano roll, but there is also a patch with conventional keyboard layout) but it will take some work for this to become the gold standard...


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought in on the preorder after hearing the first demos. The delicate stuff seems to be what libraries leave out these days, and Hendrik seems to have filled a gap that's important to me. Maybe on another thread us OSR & SS owners (and others!) could voice what we'd like to have next.


----------



## adg21 (Dec 21, 2011)

re-peat @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> ...out come all these pathetic and annoying nobody’s, intent on sharing their utterly narrow-minded, stupid and avaricious self with the rest of us [...] the blatantly shameless, idiotic and greedy arrogance of it [...] tiny, insecure and indecisive minds [...] like pedantic, creepy little vultures who have nothing better to do [...] I think it’s sick. I really do
> _



What an unnecessarily loaded response. This was just a request at giving those who missed the opportunity another chance. Hendrik-Schwarzer might have been interested to know that he might get more orders in 2011 if he extended the offer by a few days over Christmas.

Anyway, he was made aware of the fact, and declined, which was fine. 
[LA NAMM does sound nice but 5000 miles away for the likes of me.]


----------



## Udo (Dec 21, 2011)

adg21 @ Thu Dec 22 said:


> .... Anyway, he was made aware of the fact, and declined, which was fine.
> [LA NAMM does sound nice but 5000 miles away for the likes of me.]


I think Hendrik implied the discount will be available to everyone while NAMM is on, you don't have to visit (but it will be less than the preorder discount).


----------



## adg21 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not sure he did actually, but hopefully so.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Dec 21, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> While obviously Piet's post is way over the top, I do agree with his basic point that this forum is a place where people nitpick good libraries to death.



Like in any forum, you have to know which users provide valuable feedback.

I dont believe as well in the "praise or ban" policy of certain forums, including East West.
When you act like this all you get is a forum made of mindless fanboys (= useless forum).
You never see anyone talented bashing amazing library work.


"Truth is like a blanket that always leaves your feet cold."
_- in "Dead Poets Society" (film, 1989)_


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Dec 21, 2011)

There is no overlap of OSR2 and SSP.
All sustains, staccs and every other articulation is completely new recorded.
OSR has other section-groups...

Yes, the discount will be available for everyone.
But if you are in LA we would be happy to meet you and maybe we can have a chat about what you miss in the sample-world and what we can do next...

Hendrik


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> There is no overlap of OSR2 and SSP.
> All sustains, staccs and every other articulation is completely new recorded.
> OSR has other section-groups...



Sorry, that's my mistake - could have sworn that I'd heard somewhere that OSR and SS where sharing the new modwheel sustain patch. Thanks Hendrik.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Dec 21, 2011)

Any plans to release the harp alone?


----------

